# Silke with poorly eye



## Chefmarkh (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi
I have a silkie who has had a poorly eyes for a little while now.
Also her head feathers are clumped togther and she seems to have lost a few from her head recently
Some mornings her right eye is swollen with an opaque thick liquid others a bubbly liquid, and once the yellow crusty stuff in photo

I have done some research and bought some anti biotic eye drops and some terramycin


----------



## JensHens (Feb 5, 2013)

I had a similar problem with my turken pullet. I seperated her from the flock & gave her some duramycin in the water & she cleared up in a couple of days. Just be sure to use it for 7-10 days like it recommends, I stopped too early & it came back in a week then we had to start all over again. Good luck!


----------



## Chefmarkh (Feb 17, 2013)

This is her this morning


----------



## Chefmarkh (Feb 17, 2013)

She has now lost all feathers on top of her head, but shes booked in to the vets later today


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

let us know what the Vet said, i Hope she is better!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Mites maybe? Poor girl. Hope she will be ok


----------



## Chefmarkh (Feb 17, 2013)

Vet wasn't too sure what the infection was, i told him i'd been using terramycin oitment he gave me some oxycare tabs and said one a day and clean eyes with saline. No idea why feathers fell out maybe stress related


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Tetracycline for skin. Interesting choice.


----------



## Chefmarkh (Feb 17, 2013)

I believe it was for the eye infection not loss of feathers


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Most oral meds don't get into the eye as not great perfusion. Generally eyes are treated topically. So when the choice was oxytabs I figured oral and so systemic to the body and therefore skin. Just trying to follow the logic that's all.


----------



## Chefmarkh (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok been a long while since i've added to this post, since the vets pills did nothing i just carried on with daily washing with saline of her eyes and a smear of terramycin.

In the last week or so she appears to have lost the use of her left wing and has developed a balance problem and keeps lilting too the right flapping her right wing and falling over.

I'm beginning to think i should cull her although she's the one i'm most attached too

Any advice greatly received thank you


----------

